# Fever



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

Lenny has a fever I think! His nose is hot and his whole body is hot under his belly is even hotter he wants to just sleep! He ate and drunk a little bit of water and I read to damp a rag and place it on him that made him a bit better for like 5 minutes.. I'm so scared for him please someone help! It's 12am here in pa and there's no close vets that are open 24hrs!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Has he been eating/drinking normally? How is his breathing? What color are his gums? 

Are there any after-hours emergency clinics in your area?


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes he ate boil chicken twice today and drunk water not that much but he drunk some. His breathing is a lil faster then usual and his gums are pink I checked and it's not white. I'm giving him a ice cube right now and he is licking it. And Tommrow is when I can take him.. there isn't a close one by. 😣 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Can you take his temp, it's very easy to do .... some lube (if none in house use butter) and keep him standing by supporting him under tummy, gently insert thermometer and Bob's your Uncle. May be easier with 2 people if you're a novice, one to hold & support, the other to insert. There's probably videos on youtube.

No point in rushing off to a vet, especially an emergency one if you don't need to ... we don't rush our kids to hospital everytime they throw up, won't eat, get a nose bleed or a temp, but we always seem to when it's our fur kids, I wonder why that is.


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't have a thermometer in this house. I really need to buy one. He is playing with me now and seems a bit better. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

His nose after its wet and cold it goes back to warm. His neck is very warm and so is his belly. Gosh i hope he doesn't have something severe! I would just die if something were to happen to this pup! 😭


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think he sounds okay for now, he may just feel a little off. I would keep an eye on him and give your vet a call in the morning if he isn't improving.


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought he was better but I guess not he is still sick. He won't even eat boil chicken his favorite. I'm going to take him to the vets ASAP! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a designated thermometer that I use for the dogs. It's a really good thing to have.

Hoping Lenny is ok. Update us when you can.


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry guys for not updating! He is doing much, much better! The vet gave him a bland diet dog food which he loved he gobbled it up like no Tommrow! He didn't want to eat nor barely drink all day. yesterday he was doing better in the morning so I decided not to take him until... 8ish pm last night! he was getting hotter and I searched up online and guess what guys! There was a 24hr animal hospital 5 min down where I live how awesome is that! Me just living here 6 months never knew that was there lol! 😏 but yes my Lenny is doing much better she also gave me liquid dewormer so I can start off giving it to him Tommrow. The vet I was going for him I will no longer be taking him there because I feel they are not 100% there! Ughh! He never gave him a dewormer so I feel like I should take him else where, plus lennys vet had so many negative reviews online! 😠 he was weird! I knew there was something fishy about that place! I loved how the attended Lenny at this animal hospital it was great! Very nice staff and all! I'm so glad my Lenny is doing better 😘 I'm so happy! Now we just have to wait till Tommrow to see how he is. God bless you all and thanks to all for advice very lovely! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

